# WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

WAKING UP AT ABOUT 5 AM AND GOING DEER HUNTING WITH MY .243...THEYVE ALREADY GOT 7 DEER SINCE ARCHERY STARTED AND UP TILL THIS POINT.THEY GOT 2 THE FIRST DAY OF BUCK.IT WAS MISERABLE WEATHER , FREEZING AND RAINY AND MUDDY.AND ON THE SECOND DAY THEY GOT 3 . 3 BUCKS BUT 2 OF THEM HAD BOTH SIDES OF THERE ANTLERS OFF...SO PLEASE WISH ME LUCK.I THINK ILL DO GOOD.OH YEAH ABOUT 90 PERCENT OF THE DEER THEYVE SEEN WERE BUCKS!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Good Luck. :sniper:

Opportunity is where preparation and luck meet.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thank you.much appriciated.


----------

